# Purigen or Carbon to remove tannins?



## plantbrain

Carbon is better IME.


----------



## JasonG75

I prefer Purigen & water changes, it can be recharged.


----------



## DaveK

At this point I think that carbon or Purigen will quickly be used up removing tannins.

I would make large, 50% or more water changes, until the problem stops. This can take awhile.


----------



## JRMott

I think Purigen would work, plus it lasts longer, is rechargeable, and doesn't remove trace minerals like carbon.


----------



## JRMott

Also, you can get a 100ML pouch online for around $15 or less.


----------



## zergling

Since I dislike having to clean canister filters and hoses and replacing carbon / recharging purigen, my method of attack is like sort of 'all of the above' :

Frequent large water changes, until you get to the point that the water will take a week before a slight hint of yellow is noticed (easier to notice with only ambient room lighting on, and tank lights off).

Then do another 50+% water change, and then use carbon and purigen. Along with glass cleaning (if needed), instant crystal clear tank.


----------



## Danimals

If I were you I'd pull the wood out of the tank ASAP and boil it, or if it's too big, pour boiling water over it for awhile. I do that with all of my driftwood and they never release any tannins at all, that and it's usually a good idea to boil stuff to make sure nothing nasty is being introduced into your tanks.


----------



## RandomMan

I actually found Poly Filter does a super job at removing tannins Its sold as a sheet you cut to size.
http://www.poly-bio-marine.com/polyfilter.html


----------



## BrentD

Well, I'm probably going to go the water change route at this point. It's been running with carbon filtration for 4 days and there is no noticeable change in the water.

I figured 50+ years submerged in a pond plus nearly 6 months laying out in direct sunlight with 100+ degree temps most of the summer should have destroyed anything harmful. Guess I was wrong. There is now a fuzzy brown fungus growing on large areas of the wood.

Pulling the wood out now is not an option. The wood is mounted to ceramic tile that is buried under the substrate. Removing the pieces would require pulling up everything that is currently planted and starting over.


----------



## dj2606

Purigen for a few reasons

1. and probably the best thing about this product....it's rechargeable.

2. It gets the water crystal clear.

But to help before putting it in, 50% WC and boil the driftwood.


----------



## Dreanimal

Active carbon, Purigen, water changes, and patience are the only answers really. Nothing will be overnight.


----------



## dragam21

I would also have to say Purigen.


----------



## Nordic

Carbon, if you are broke like me...
If you do use it, buy a pound or 2 at one time, it is even cheaper that way.
Remember, the holes in carbon clogs up really fast. I like to put it in for a week, then swap the carbon out for fresh carbon.
Obviously this will come at some cost to your plants, but nearly negligible in my experience.
Soon the water will be clear enough that your weekly water changes will be enough to stay ahead of further leaching at which point, stop using carbon..


----------



## PlantedRich

I don't think you are dealing with tannins at this point but the color is more likely to be what has soaked in from the years in the pond. When you say it is the color of the pond, I'm guessing you are right. The tannins moisture content may have been replaced by the pond moisture. Thinking of how long it may have taken to soak in may give you some indication of how long it may take to clear. 
While a total redo seems out of the question, there can be worse ways to go if it takes a few years to all bleed out again.


----------



## randym

This thread is from 2011. 

I wonder if his tank has cleared yet?


----------



## patrickjoseph

*Same Question what happened to the tank*



randym said:


> This thread is from 2011.
> 
> I wonder if his tank has cleared yet?


Same Question what happened to the tank


----------

